# World First!



## Rob Fisher

The very first 2015 new design Woodvil to see the light of day on the planet! I sent Rob a special block of stabilized wood a very long time ago and he said he would convert it to a Woodvil on the next run... the next Woodvil sale start this Saturday! 

And here I present to the world for the very first time the 2015 Woodvil!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 23


----------



## kimbo

Very very nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Thats very pretty Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Wow, that is a work of art. And looks very solid, yet simple. Love the mechanical engineering in there. Congrats. Enjoy to the hilt.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Oh WoW!! That is amazing 

Congrats @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn

wow that is very very nice, congratulations!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Now that is stunning!
Congrats on being the first to own one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Congratulations. That looks amazing.


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> The very first 2015 new design Woodvil to see the light of day on the planet! I sent Rob a special block of stabilized wood a very long time ago and he said he would convert it to a Woodvil on the next run... the next Woodvil sale start this Saturday!
> 
> And here I present to the world for the very first time the 2015 Woodvil!
> 
> View attachment 27359
> View attachment 27360
> View attachment 27361
> View attachment 27362
> View attachment 27363
> View attachment 27364
> View attachment 27365
> View attachment 27366
> View attachment 27367



WOW!!! Congrats man this one is a beauty!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@Rob Fisher Nice Buddy, I was gooing to post a picture of my new Woodvil today (Still the Old Model), but did not want to take away from this 
She is stunning, Name ?
For those who have yet to try a Reo Woodvil, these are some of the nicest BF Devices on planet earth, and the Wood feels so luxurious. They are also super light, and on that subject, hows the weight on that stabilised wood Rob?

Well Done BTW


----------



## Rob Fisher

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Rob Fisher Nice Buddy, I was gooing to post a picture of my new Woodvil today (Still the Old Model), but did not want to take away from this
> She is stunning, Name ?
> For those who have yet to try a Reo Woodvil, these are some of the nicest BF Devices on planet earth, and the Wood feels so luxurious. They are also super light, and on that subject, hows the weight on that stabilised wood Rob?
> 
> Well Done BTW



No name yet... we need a bit of foreplay first... she is actually lighter than I thought it would be...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Really stunning.


Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Absolutley stunning @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz

Thats a stunning piece of kit @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Very Nice, Very Different, Unique and Cool 
congratulations...!!!! and many happy hour of puffing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely @Rob Fisher 
She looks very distinguished!
Wishing you all the best with her and may she bring you lots of pleasure in the days and weeks and months ahead!

I bet some of your other girls are a bit jealous right now - ha ha

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac

I'm so jelly right now (about the Reo)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Its truly beyond chicken dinner Rob, its a masterpiece of note! I love the way he chooses to switch the negative battery contact - you should experience an absolute minimal voltage drop.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

And to the rest of us

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Stunning! Amazing craftsmanship!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie

Wow, that is gorgeous. Whats the size compared to the Reo Grand?


----------



## Yiannaki

@Rob Fisher - So incredibly beautiful and unique!  Nice one skipper.


----------



## Silver

Oliver Barry said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous. Whats the size compared to the Reo Grand?



Good point @Oliver Barry 

@Rob Fisher - when you get a chance, please take a photo of the new Woodvil next to a Grand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Oliver Barry said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous. Whats the size compared to the Reo Grand?





Silver said:


> Good point @Oliver Barry
> 
> @Rob Fisher - when you get a chance, please take a photo of the new Woodvil next to a Grand


Shall save Rob the trouble.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie

Silver said:


> Good point @Oliver Barry
> 
> @Rob Fisher - when you get a chance, please take a photo of the new Woodvil next to a Grand



Preferably next to Avril and Camila


----------



## Ollie

Thanks for that @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Can't show you Avril... she is on her way to Kokstad for a touch up so she is looking her best for VapeCon! 

So here is the new Woody next to Goldie and Camila!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Congrats Rob!

I remember last year when you sent me a pic of the raw block of blue stabilised wood.

We need to do a before and after comparison to really see how incredible the end result is.

And of course now I can officially make jokes about your blue wood

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> I remember last year when you sent me a pic of the raw block of blue stabilised wood.
> 
> We need to do a before and after comparison to really see how incredible the end result is.



Great idea Goose! I dug around and found the original picture of the block!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp

@Rob Fisher you should have a stand at vapecon so that all the visitors can see all your unique REOs. Will be easier than getting asked hundreds of times to show your stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Can't show you Avril... she is on her way to Kokstad for a touch up so she is looking her best for VapeCon!
> 
> So here is the new Woody next to Goldie and Camila!
> 
> View attachment 27392



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
The new Woodie looks a bit bigger than the grands
So lovely in that photo


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> The new Woodie looks a bit bigger than the grands
> So lovely in that photo



I know how precise you like to be so I hauled out my measuring thingy (Calipers) and took some measurements for you Hi Ho @Silver 

Height - 91,6mm vs Metal one at 86,6mm
Width - 53,9mm vs Metal one at 44,4mm
Depth - 27,6mm vs Metal one at 24,2mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> I know how precise you like to be so I hauled out my measuring thingy (Calipers) and took some measurements for you Hi Ho @Silver
> 
> Height - 91,6mm vs Metal one at 86,6mm
> Width - 53,9mm vs Metal one at 44,4mm
> Depth - 27,6mm vs Metal one at 24,2mm
> 
> View attachment 27419


About the same width and thickness as the older ones but around 4.5mm shorter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

